# Christmas markets.



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Every year we usually go on a weekend break ie. fly and hotel but this year we are thinking seriously about taking the m/h if i can get a cheap sailing.
My preference would be somewhere around Belgium, Holland or Germany if I could include a Christmas market. Dates would be the very end of November or first week in December.

Does anyone have any experience of these markets? Which would be the best to try and get to? Is it possible to get to a couple of them?

Reading this back..it's a very broad question but thats because I'm open to all suggestions.

Thanks,

Dec.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Last year did the Christmas Markets, Went to Aachen first, good Stellplatz within walking distance of the town and quaite a decent market. Caught a train from there to Koln (about 30 mins) Brilliant Market. On the way home stayed at Bruges a reasonable Market, All in all a good trip.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Xmas markets*

Hi tourer64

There are Xmas markets in the Belgian towns of Brugges and Brussels.
The market in Brugge is quite small and traditional, the Brussels market was held in the Grand Place and is more commercial. 
Good prices on crossings from Ramsgate to Ostend, with Trans Europa Ferries, Ostend is only about 10 miles from Brugge, and from Dover to Dunkirk with Norfolk Lines are currently available on their websites. Camping Memling is a recoomended site in Brugge. There are also Aire de Services at both Brugge and Ostend.
It might be worth considering travelling from Brugge to Brussels by train, the service is fast and cheap and saves the hassle of trying to find somewhere to park the van.
Brugge is a place worth visiting at any time of the year and it is well worth making the trip.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you can get down as far as Cologne and can find somewhere to stay then I reckon they have the best markets by far - there are 4 of them, all within walking distance of each other.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dec,

heres a good link for German markets...

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/cities&dates1.htm

I'm sure someone will come up with others for France etc.

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

practically every German city has a Christmas Market. And if you just travel around you might find some very scenic markets off the beaten track. 
Not so much in Holland, Dutch people tend to go to Germany if they want to visit such a market. 

As usual, Peejay is right: Both Cologne and Aachen have very nice markets. The stellplatz in Aachen is also very famous. A bit less known is that also Cologne has a good Stellplatz (free of charge) close to the motorway A1 exit "Frechen". From there you have a good tram connection directly to "Neumarkt", one of the Christmas Market sites in Cologne. See our database for details.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We went to Cologne Xmas markets (yes plural there are six of them). We stopped at a Stelplatz on the banks of the river no facilities just parking , just across the road is the tram station that will take you into the city centre. Take plenty of gas as last year the temps. dropped to -17C so kept the heating on all the time.


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Stellplatz*

My trip to the German Markets is beginning to take shape but forgive me I have a few more questions...

I have never been to Germany before..can anyone explain Stellplatz? Is it like an Aire or a municipal site in France? I'm probably a little over ambitious in that I'm trying to get from Dunkirk to Aachen after the 4.30pm sailing from Dover. I've been quoted £63 with Norfolkline. Anyone that has done the trip...Am I being foolish? If so, what recommendations do you have for an overnighter once I disembark?

Because my time is short, leaving Ireland on the first sailing Thur 24 Nov and returning back to Dublin on the 8pm sailing on the 29th Nov I want to try and spend as much time there as I can.

I've been to France this year during the summer, are there different requirements for the van travelling through Belgium and Germany?

Thanks in advance,

Dec.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dec. I didn't realise you had already started a topic on Xmas markets when i started mine, there may be some information there that may help.

its at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9621.html

Cheers Sid


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dec

Bearing in mind that it will be 7:30pm E.T. when the 4:30 ferry docks at Dunkirk and that Aachen is still some 190 miles away, I would be inclined to overnight on the Aire at Brugge and complete the journey the next morning.
They hold a Xmas market in the Markt Square at Brugge which is within walking distance from the Aire but I am not sure of the start date

Safe travelling


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dec,

You're correct, stellplatze are the German equivalent of aires in France.

If you want an overnight stop after the crossing theres a place by the sea (no facilities) at Malo les Bains east of Dunkerque and a few other places closer to the port if req'd.

Another option is to carry on to Brugge as there is a good overnight (and free) place there (follow the coach park signs on entering the city) at katelijnenstraat.

I've looked in the 'bordatlas' (the german equivalent of the aires book and there is a stellplatze at Burtscheid, a suburb just south of Aachen (€9 per night with leccy and full facilities)

No different requirements for travelling through Belgium/Germany that spring to mind. Fuel marginally dearer than France and another point, you can't pay for goods in German supermarkets by debit/credit card but they are widely accepted at fuel stations.

If you need more info for directions of the above or other places to stay, PM me.

pete.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dec,

I presume you are taking the 6.30am. ferry with Irish Ferries, having driven this route a number of times it would be close to 5 by the time you get down to Dover, I would suggest that you look at the tunnel crossing, it maybe a little bit dearer (not that much) but you can cut off about 2 hours timewise by not going with norfolklines. (20minutest to 30 mins longer to dover than to the tunnel, over an hour shorter journey time across the channel and far shorter check in time) It should take you about 2.5 hours to Aachen at that time of the night. So if time is of the essence, consider the tunnel.

Best of luck


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sadly it looks like this trip is definately off this year.

As you probably see from another thread, I have changed the van and so don't think I would be altogether comfortable undertaking such a journey in a van that's not entirely mine at the mo. 

So until next year and the journey with hopefully my new Tag Axle....

Thanks for all your help,

Dec.


----------

